# Brick and Mortar Retailers VS. Online Retailers



## MICKEYRAWZ (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering, when wholesaling your finished t-shirts to brick and mortar retailers and online retailers if there was a difference in price when selling to either one. Taking in to consideration the overhead of a brick in mortar i think would be alot higher than that of a online retailer would you charge an online retailer more? I was just thinking about this recently and would love to hear other peoples thoughts.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Your wholesale price should be consistent regardless of the type of retailer you are selling to. I've noticed that online retailers really try to keep a low overhead, so many do not stock inventory but only offer drop ship programs. So if you find an online retailer willing to buy wholesale, don't try to upcharge them. Just set your wholesale price and keep it there.


----------



## MICKEYRAWZ (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Tim.. Appreciate the reply. That sounds logical. I was just curious to know what common practice is. Thanks again..!!


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

You should charge the same wholesale price for all your wholesalers, regardless of where they are.


----------

